# What do you think my pit's mixed with?



## johna215 (May 18, 2010)

The vet says that Reagan's pretty much pure pit bull...but people are always telling me that he looks like he's mixed with something, perhaps American bulldog? He definitely has the big head and pit bull looking face, but he isn't very stocky/muscular, he's pretty lean. What do you think?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like a pit to me. Without papers you'd never know if shes pure and what she may have in her is only guess work.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

How old is he? It looks like he might be at the tail end of the awkward puppy stage.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He looks like a pitty to me. American bulldogs get super huge we had a male and female papered and the male was almost 150lbs. The boy was huge.

here is a pic of him and our old female he was 8 months in this pic










Your pup is absoluty gorgeous


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

right now he look like a teen would look going through some growth sperts...lol he will fill out soon.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea he looks pitty to me. American Bulldogs have way more hanging lips and have a bit different head structure. 
Regardless he is cute as  Great looking dog :love


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

As Holly stated, being paperless, it's hard to say if the pup is pure or mixed. Looks like a pitty to me, though. They go thru many growth spurts during their first 8mos-1 yr, so it looks like he/she is just going thru the lanky stage right now and will fill out more when he/she gets a bit older. Nonetheless, that's a cute pup you've got on your hands!! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## johna215 (May 18, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for the responses. You're right, he is going through that awkward puppy stage! Especially in that pic, he looks really awkward and lanky there, LOL. I was just a little concerned that he was underweight because his head is huge compared to his body with his ribs and spine visible...I've started feeding him more but it just makes his tummy upset...he's had a few accidents around the house already.


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

johna215 said:


> The vet says that Reagan's pretty much pure pit bull...but people are always telling me that he looks like he's mixed with something, perhaps American bulldog? He definitely has the big head and pit bull looking face, but he isn't very stocky/muscular, he's pretty lean. What do you think?


dont listen to them>>>> most standard pits arent suppose to be all big stocky muscular bullies

he looks like a pit to me


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i hear ya on the ribs showin  george is just now starting to fill out. he eats 3 1/2 cups a day and has been on that for a few months now. think its time to start cuttin back now that he's not growin so much. you may try deworming him again just in case, if his spine and ribs are showing and more food isn't helping... just a thought


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

its definitely part liger


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

like everyone else has said.. looks pit to me


----------



## ashlen (Feb 29, 2012)

what is my pit mixed with?


----------



## ashlen (Feb 29, 2012)

what is my pitbull mixed witth?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ashlen said:


> what is my pitbull mixed witth?


whats the papers say? if you dont have papers you have a mutt. easy as that we cant tell just from looking at a dog as to what breed/s it is sorry.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ashlen said:


> what is my pitbull mixed witth?


cuteness!!!

You cant really tell off of looks, but if you start a new thread and post some pictures form the side and front of the dog, without the fence so people can get a good look, you might get some fun responses


----------



## BrokenDiamonds (Mar 1, 2012)

ames said:


> cuteness!!!
> 
> You cant really tell off of looks, but if you start a new thread and post some pictures form the side and front of the dog, without the fence so people can get a good look, you might get some fun responses


I agree. Pits can be such a diverse group within themselves that sometimes mixes can look more "pitty" than a pure bred with papers. My friend has a pure bred that looks like a short haired aussie, and another friend has a lab/gsd/pit mix that looks pure bred. Without papers or docs its all speculation. BUT you can have them DNA analyzed.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

BrokenDiamonds said:


> I agree. Pits can be such a diverse group within themselves that sometimes mixes can look more "pitty" than a pure bred with papers. My friend has a pure bred that looks like a short haired aussie, and another friend has a lab/gsd/pit mix that looks pure bred. Without papers or docs its all speculation. BUT you can have them DNA analyzed.


very true, but I think those are a waste of money, so many different breeds can pop out and they are not reliable. Even when testing known peds on dogs, you still get loopy results


----------



## BrokenDiamonds (Mar 1, 2012)

They are really if you think about it. Hey if you love your pooch- you love em!


----------



## Jak (Feb 24, 2012)

*Hi*

I am in the same boat you're in, i don't know what mine really is, both of my Vet's say he's for sure a Pittie, BUT... the Experts here say otherwise...

Here are a few pics of him from 
7 Weeks 18#'s to present @ 15 Weeks @ 50#'s
Hope to not hiJak your thread...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Jak said:


> I am in the same boat you're in, i don't know what mine really is, both of my Vet's say he's for sure a Pittie, BUT... the Experts here say otherwise...
> 
> Here are a few pics of him from
> 7 Weeks 18#'s to present @ 15 Weeks @ 50#'s
> Hope to not hiJak your thread...


Pit bull is a generic term used to decribe any short coated muscular dog generally with big heads. Your dog is definitely some sort of mixed breed and if you don't have papers then you can just refer to him as a pit bull mix. As I told you before I have met purebred Great Danes and English mastiffs that have weighed as much as yours has being that young. Your boy could be a pit bull mix but his looks don't scream pure at all to me. Did you see the mom and dad? Do you know of any bloodlines that were used? He is a cute dog regardless so just love him and take care of him and he will be a nice pet


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree with bella, vets dont know nothing on what a dog is breed wise and it would be nice if they stopped acting like the breed experts on everything and telling people without papers they have a certain breed. You cant tell without having papers to go by or knowing the parents and history well ,something most buyers dont know. I would just call him a mix I thought presa mix when I seen your pup, he is super cute but I dont think pure either.


----------



## thatruth832 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks part Komondor to me.. Maybe some chihuahua..


----------



## Jak (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks once again.
It's better that he doesn't look like a pit incase we wanted or had to rent a home out of state due to some restrictions some slumlords have against pits. What mix or breed could i pass him off as if needed?

We love Jak unconditionally anyway and cant wait to play and spend time with him as often as we can...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I wouldnt pass him off as another breed, just say you have a mix breed mutt or something. Regardless if he is pure or not people will still lump him in the category "pit bull" so you may still be effected if BSL ever comes to your area or any other issues like restrictions on rental propertys ect. General public has no idea what a real pit bull is so yours will still be one to them.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

call him a black lab mix


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

you can call your dog anything, BSL would target it as if it was an APBT. People are dumb, just like BSL. I call my dog a mutt and people look at me like I am lying because he is obviously a pit bull. Then take time to explain is how many different breeds are considered a pit bull. I go back and fourth myself so I can see why others are so against calling and labeling a bunch of breeds a pit bull in the sense that the word has evolved to include. If it looks like a pit bull, BSL would target it. BSL does NOT care if you have an APBT or AmBully. 

In today;s day, referring to your dog as a pit bull does not mean you have an American Pit Bull Terrier. It means you have a pit in the generic sense of the word. Having a pit bull is the same thing as a pit bull mix and the same thing as a mutt. Neither are a breed. Old school thinkers do not want to accept a pit bull is anything but the true APBT. I respect that, but at some point you gotta just try and reach people while trying to educate them second. If you just educate you may never reach them or get them to see what a great bunch of dogs the many breeds of pit bulls are or can be.... 

What I am saying is it depends on who you ask and how they feel about APBT, AmStaff, Staffie bulls, pitterstaff's, AmBully, etc all being called a pit bull. They are all their own breed and are bull dogs but most mainstream society refuses to accept that.

Its a horrible catch 22 IMO. you try and join the masses and concede that you own a pit bull and piss off the true APBT owners who have been referring to their breed as a pit from day 1. You try and take a stand and say I have a mutt since a pit bull is its own breed, and you piss off your city or town or landlord who thinks you trying to get one over on them...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

no such thing as a pitty.. that just perpetuates the ignorance behind the term "pit bull"

... If you don't have papers your dog is simply a bulldog or bullterrier or bandog .. these are function breeds. ALL dogs that strain from the fighting pit are considered PIT BULL type dogs by several entities. 

I see you all have a bulldog.. all those are bulldogs nothing more nothing less. If they were over 80lbs bandogs and if they were high end and snipey they would be more terrier.. The last pic however is a bulldog (apbt) Lab mix .. at least it has all the characteristics.

How much pit .. ?? does it have pit ??? with out papers and consistency of bloodlines in the ped there is no way to determine how much it does have of what let alone legitimate American Pit Bull Terrier aka game bred bulldog blood in them.

Shelter dog, adoption dog, .. Bulldog, or Bullterrier or add the word mix; you would not be lying and would most be most appropriate in these situations because the dogs are named for their function. Keep it simple.

Vets show they lack breed knowledge everyday.. Some vets are really good with breeds and behavior, most just go through the motions.


----------



## Jak (Feb 24, 2012)

He's my Pound/Shelter dog...


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Deleted by author


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Looks like a purebred pit bull to me.


And people that think like you contribute majorly to the on going problem.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Looks like a purebred pit bull to me.


Sorry, but you need to get your eyes checked! :hammer: That huge black/white pup looks nothing like an apbt, nothing on the dog even suggests bully breed even in there..imo the dog honestly looks like a lab and mastiff mix. face, structure and size.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Looks like a purebred pit bull to me.


umm... what?.............troll


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> And people that think like you contribute majorly to the on going problem.


I'd rep you, but I can't, lol


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Deleted by author


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Deleted by author


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

The op posted back in 2010 so I doubt they seen that bit. This was a thread brought back to life on page 1 by Ashlen, and as it has always been..unless the dog has papers you cannot claim a dog pure simply by looks in this breed, too many dogs are bred that may look bully breed-ish so it is pointless to even say yes. We are not built in DNA testers nor do we know or can we 100% identify what someone's feeding and to claim otherwise is falsely leading on an owner. No papers, no hand written ped = MUTT end of story.


----------

